# Spotting at 8 weeks postpartum?



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

(warning: slightly graphic description/blood) I stopped my postpartum bleeding around 5 weeks finally, and I thought, "phew, that's over." Well, now I am about 8 1/2 weeks, and having what seems like implantation bleeding (some red specks/threads on an applicator when using a vaginal moisturizer, then today, some brown tinged mucus).

I was just wondering if this kind of thing is common, or unusual? I'm EXCLUSIVELY breastfeeding! I have had morning nausea for about a week. I actually did take some pregnancy tests, which were all negative, but now I am having this strange spotting. Is this just part of being postpartum? Could Aunt Flow be already starting? Pregnant? Thanks!


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

It's hard to say, post-partum. But I also exclusively breastfed and my cycle returned right away. I stopped bleeding within two weeks of the birth, and about two weeks after that, my period was back and on a 28-30 day cycle.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I usually don't get my cycles back for 18+ months, but I do get some breakthrough spotting. When you're breastfeeding anything goes!


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

Jen, that is interesting.

Yeah, maybe it was just some random spotting associated with breastfeeding and the uterus shrinking back down, etc. It is gone now, so it wasn't a period. I have been nauseous still, however. I am wondering if it is from drinking more coffee.

I may take a couple more pregnancy tests, just to be sure, but I really don't want to go buy them....they are so pricey. I could use that money for something we actually need or want. I hate the drama. Everytime something unusual happens, I think I am pregnant. But to be fair, all my pregnancies have come about under strange circumstances, when pregnancy didn't seem likely. So now I almost expect it. Anyone in that boat?

It's gotta be my uterus still shrinking....


----------



## JenVose (Jun 17, 2013)

Especially as it's just "peace of mind" testing, it doesn't have to be pricey. Honestly, I have had the best success rate with the $1 "Baby Test" that you can get at a Dollar General or Dollar Tree store. I've had problems at some point with every other brand that I've tried (although never used the digitals or super-expensive tests), but not a single problem or false result with these tests. I even tried one the day before my period was due, in the middle of the day, when I was pregnant with my first. While it certainly wasn't a "positive" result, it also certainly wasn't a clear "negative" either. DH and I spent a LONG time squinting at that test trying to determine if we were just seeing things, although we'd really known I was just taking it for fun since I took the last one I had just before we headed to the store to buy more. The next morning's test with first-morning urine confirmed that yes, there had been something there where a second line should have been! This time around, I got a DEFINITE positive middle of the day one day before missed period, when I bought two just because I knew I was too antsy to wait to pee on a stick!


----------

